
Harvard laser research could make WiFi hundreds of times faster - egusa
https://sociable.co/science/harvard-research-lasers-could-make-wifi-hundreds-times-faster-report/
======
Isamu
If you were wondering how lasers are involved, this is from the abstract of
the paper:

>Here, we give a proof of concept of a compact radio frequency transmitter
based on a semiconductor laser frequency comb. In this laser, the beating
among the coherent modes oscillating inside the cavity generates a radio
frequency current, which couples to the electrodes of the device. We show that
redesigning the top contact of the laser allows one to exploit the internal
oscillatory current to drive a dipole antenna, which radiates into free space.
In addition, direct modulation of the laser current permits encoding a signal
in the radiated radio frequency carrier. Working in the opposite direction,
the antenna can receive an external radio frequency signal, couple it to the
active region, and injection lock the laser. These results pave the way for
applications and functionality in optical frequency combs, such as wireless
radio communication and wireless synchronization to a reference source.

